# Laughter during Embryo Transfer



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

Sorry if this has already been posted before....(it's from back in 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/5099188.st

"The team looked at women undergoing embryo transfers, where an IVF embryo is put into the womb.

Just over a third of women entertained by a clown conceived, compared to 19% of a group who were not, a European fertility conference heard."

So much for the acupuncture, I am going to see if I can have Bill Bailey or Eddie Izzard playing on my ipod during ET!
(Although I think an actual clown would just scare me and freak me out!)

               

Keep laughing, girls

Pabboo



/links


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

was the clown an NHS consultant?


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

anna the third said:


> was the clown an NHS consultant?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Yep, I remember seeing this when it first came out.....if you use the search tool you may find some other threads discussing this and similar from a while ago 

Take care
Natasha


PS...moved your post to G&B chat


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

I think that laughter is definately the best medicine however, when you are trying to find someones cervix with a speculum it's not so great when the person laughs cos you nearly end up with the speculum on your lap so not sure that its the best idea!    (maybe straight after the embies are deposited though!)
Pobby x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

yep we both had a good giggle after our embies where put in it was a mixture of nerves ,at last,relief,and the stress..we got our bfp first time xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

My consultant had me giggling all through ET and i kept being told off by the nurse who was trying to hold the scanner on my belly


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

I laughed during et, I asked the dr if the babys star sign would be pirex because it was a test tube baby, being totally drugged I thought I was hilarious...(Its an old Billy Conolly Joke) I was the only person in the room laughing but there you go it worked for me. 

lmao....


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi sorry just stumbled on this thread as I have always believed laughter to be the best medicine and you had me in stitches about the birth sign being pirex   

all the very best Corrina xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I will have to put my MP3 player on when I have my next treatment with Yes Minister or Morcambe and Wise!  

Sue


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi, my embryologist kept making me laugh during transfer. She was just one of those natural comedians. Anyway, I got a BFP resulting in Jamie so maybe it did do some good!

Viv


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

I'm astonished anyone could raise so much of a smile during ET! Mine REALLY hurt! He couldn't get the first catheter in, and had to get a finer one and even then struggled! It felt like docker's rope! It took 35 mins and he stopped to do a transvaginal scan in the middle to make sure there wasn't a blockage! It was bloody horrible, to be honest! Didn't it hurt anyone else or is me downstairs all wrong?


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

aw, dont worry Holly   it can hurt..I think a lot can depend on the technique they use..some peoples cervix's are really difficult to find (i.e mine!   )  being anxious although definately understandable can make the process more uncomfortable because you are tense so if you can find some diversional therapy through your i-pod or whatever maybe it would be easier!  
pobby x


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

Will clinics let you take your i-pod in with you to ET? and is DH usually allowed in? (Although, I think the ipod would make me laugh more - and DH may be a bit miffed if I ignore him to listen to Billy Connolly!)


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh don't get me wrong I was in total agony but thats a nervous thing I do when I'm in pain I talk complete bollo?*cks and laugh like an idiot.  lmao


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Hollybags, It can be the Dr - I had an excruciating IUI at chelsea and westminster.  i was writhing around so much i had to beg them to hold me down to get on with it. it was so awful. 

i then had another one at UCH which i dreaded for days i swear. i went in IN TEARS!  and you know what? over in 2 seconds and I then started to bang on about -errr are you sure you did it correctly....which as you can imagine, they didn't appreciate particularly.

so it could be the dr BUT if you have a horrible ET it might be worth asking them to explain your anatomy as sometimes thigns as simple as drinking lots of water before bms and/or lying on your front afterwards can do the trick. both alter how the bladder sits and it pressurises the uterus and can sort of tilt it to be more accessible for both the dr and bms. 

good luck!!


----------

